

On quality and code size - shin_lao
http://www.bureau14.fr/blogea/index.php/2011/09/on-quality-and-code-size/

======
stonemetal
On the one hand he is right code that has received a good clean up is usually
shorter and cleaner, on the other hand a coworker makes code shorter by
leaving out error handling("that will never happen" sort of thinking. )

